# Walt Disney World riding



## vetboy

I'm going to WDW over Christmas with my family. I am wondering if anyone can recommend areas to ride/avoid in the Orlando/WDW area. I will not have a car, so I will be leaving straight from WDW itself (Fort Wilderness). Would be interested in 50-80k rides. Perhaps there are some group rides in the area.

Thanks
Joe


----------



## rcharrette

*My thoughts*

Since no one else has responded I'll give you my opinion. I've been to that area several times and am actually heading back next week with my Son. From my experience the roads are incredibly busy, there is no bike lanes or even shoulder for that matter and the whole idea of doing any sort of road ride in this area seems incredibly dangerous to me. Might want to find out if your hotel has a gym or better yet go have a beer:thumbsup:


----------



## Sylint

Bit late but, as a former WDW employee, good chance you'll get asked off the roads for riding. They are 100% NOT made for road riding. TON of traffic and small shoulders.

Based on my memory on the traffic/road conditions from driving I am putting together a route on ridewithgps for you. 

I will preface this by saying I have 100% NOT ridden this.



EDIT: I blanked once I hit 535, I haven't lived or worked there in 2 years, but if you HAVE to leave from Disney, go left out of Ft. Wilderness and follow that road until it hits highway 535. Turn left on to 535 and from there it's not bad, but decent traffic and not great shoulders. Good news is you are now headed AWAY from tourist-ville. You can bail off into quite a few of the subdivisions and add up some miles on less travelled roads.


Alternatively, if you can get your bike over to the Boardwalk/Yacht and Beach area, you can get some miles on the walkways around there, but it makes the worst MUT you've ever been on look like a deserted road. PM me if you have any questions at all, I'll try to think about where else you could go with the limitation of no car.


----------



## rd12vman

I live in the orlando area and you are taking your life in your hands riding around disney. i think your best bet for a fun safe road ride is to contact the windermere roadies. they have a website. windermere is about 10 miles from disney and is a great place to ride. my guess is they could put you in contact with a member who lives near disney who would be kind enough to pick you up on the way to a ride. they have all their rides listed on the website. good luck


----------



## vetboy

rd12vman said:


> I live in the orlando area and *you are taking your life in your hands riding around disney*. i think your best bet for a fun safe road ride is to contact the windermere roadies. they have a website. windermere is about 10 miles from disney and is a great place to ride. my guess is they could put you in contact with a member who lives near disney who would be kind enough to pick you up on the way to a ride. they have all their rides listed on the website. good luck


Agreed 100% - that's why I was looking away from Disney property. I'll look into the Windermere folks - thanks a bunch.

Joe


----------



## JamesinIT

There is some great riding to be had over in Windermere, near sugarloaf mountain. Just watch out for the cagers and bikes enjoying the twisty roads...


----------

